# Account activation takes 12+ hours?



## danjb (Mar 17, 2016)

I figure I will just wait and check things tomorrow, but after reading posts in this forum talking about 1-2 hour activations, I thought I would post to verify this is normal. I installed a Bolt this morning and created a new Tivo account as part of it. The Bolt seems to be working just fine.

However three brand new Mini's installed on the same wired ethernet network say "Tivo DVR Not Found" when they get to the end of their setup routine. I have verified these are all on the same network, and I can ping the Bolt and the Minis on that network.

The Bolt seems to be aware of the Mini's because if I go to Help -> Troubleshooting -> Whole House -> Streaming Between Tivo Boxes -> Whole Home Advanced Help actually lists the names I had set on the 3 Mini's, and has a message for them saying "Problem With Account."

I went to my Tivo account page, and indeed it does show this:








So, I assume since my account is not yet activated that's why the Mini's can't connect, and I just need to wait for it to be activated. It's been waiting for 12+ hours but the message here says wait 24 hours. Does that seem right?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

danjb said:


> I figure I will just wait and check things tomorrow, but after reading posts in this forum talking about 1-2 hour activations, I thought I would post to verify this is normal. I installed a Bolt this morning and created a new Tivo account as part of it. The Bolt seems to be working just fine.
> 
> However three brand new Mini's installed on the same wired ethernet network say "Tivo DVR Not Found" when they get to the end of their setup routine. I have verified these are all on the same network, and I can ping the Bolt and the Minis on that network.
> 
> ...


You are not showing the minis on your account.

That is where your trouble lies.


----------



## danjb (Mar 17, 2016)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> You are not showing the minis on your account.


Thanks, that was my fault, I did not read the directions... I just assumed the Mini would prompt me to add itself to the account. I've added the 3 Mini's to the account now and given it about an hour and still no luck. They (and the Bolt) still show "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours" and the Mini's still can't find the DVR.

Hopefully by Monday the activation will finish.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Try rebooting


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

When I first bought my two Minis over a year ago, it took nearly a full day each before it actually activated. Was a bit nerve wracking to waste half the weekend waiting for them to work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

danjb said:


> Thanks, that was my fault, I did not read the directions... I just assumed the Mini would prompt me to add itself to the account. I've added the 3 Mini's to the account now and given it about an hour and still no luck. They (and the Bolt) still show "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours" and the Mini's still can't find the DVR.
> 
> Hopefully by Monday the activation will finish.


Minis can be a nightmare. Once activated, you will have to force a connection on the Mini and host. After the connection completes, you will need to reboot each box. Otherwise, you will be waiting for up to a day.


----------



## danjb (Mar 17, 2016)

rainwater said:


> Minis can be a nightmare. Once activated, you will have to force a connection on the Mini and host. After the connection completes, you will need to reboot each box. Otherwise, you will be waiting for up to a day.


Well, today my account on tivo.com shows all the devices activated. Rebooting the Bolt, then the Mini gets no different results. The Mini still says it can't find a DVR.

I think I know how to force a connection on the Bolt, which is fully running and has full access to its menus. I don't know how to do this on the Mini since it never gets past the "Can't find DVR" screen. There's no menu, no settings, etc.

I guess I am just being impatient, I am sure good things will come to those who wait!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

After activating the minis, you need to force a connection to the TiVo service on the bolt. Or wait until it does it itself. That tells the bolt that the minis exist. Then restart the minis (pull the plug) to go through setup again.

I think the 12 hours is a reference to the bolt calling in on its own. It does so every day.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

All the TiVos and Minis I've activated over the last several years have only taken minutes to show up on the account. And once they show up you just force a connection of all TiVos and they all see each other.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Though most cannot miss the instructions that the Mini has to be added to your account, it seems most do not understand the base TiVo has to phone home to find that the Account has been updated with the addition of the Mini(s). 

I believe this is where the misconception of 12+ hours to activate comes from. 

As noted, by forcing a connection after the Mini(s) are installed and on an account will allow access immediately, however that is not spelled out in an obvious manner.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Though most cannot miss the instructions that the Mini has to be added to your account, it seems most do not understand the base TiVo has to phone home to find that the Account has been updated with the addition of the Mini(s). I believe this is where the misconception of 12+ hours to activate comes from. As noted, by forcing a connection after the Mini(s) are installed and on an account will allow access immediately, however that is not spelled out in an obvious manner.


Yes. Because if you don't have the host phone home, it most likely will in that time frame.

Unfortunately, there is absolutely nothing in the instructions that tells you it is a good idea to activate a new mini then have the host call in. It just says "try again."


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. Because if you don't have the host phone home, it most likely will in that time frame.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is absolutely nothing in the instructions that tells you it is a good idea to activate a new mini then have the host call in. It just says "try again."


Exactly


----------



## danjb (Mar 17, 2016)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I believe this is where the misconception of 12+ hours to activate comes from.


Actually, in my case I suspect it was due to mine being a brand new Tivo account. My Bolt _definitely_ stayed in "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours" for over 12 hours on the Tivo web site.

BTW, after forcing a connection on the Bolt and rebooting the Mini's yesterday, all was resolved and seems to be working! Thanks for all the help on the forum. As probably a one time problem during initial creation of my account, it was no big deal. Just a little confusing for someone spoiled by 1 minute registrations of some other hardware devices / subscriptions.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

danjb said:


> Actually, in my case I suspect it was due to mine being a brand new Tivo account. My Bolt definitely stayed in "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours" for over 12 hours on the Tivo web site. BTW, after forcing a connection on the Bolt and rebooting the Mini's yesterday, all was resolved and seems to be working! Thanks for all the help on the forum. As probably a one time problem during initial creation of my account, it was no big deal. Just a little confusing for someone spoiled by 1 minute registrations of some other hardware devices / subscriptions.


Mine said that but it was complete crap. I just brought TiVo back into the house after not having it for six years or so. The tag still said it was activating but everything was live.

Trust me. Even a fully active account still needs the host to connect after a new mini is activated.


----------



## npoore (Sep 28, 2005)

I called Tivo support for this.
They basically said to "call home" on the bolt 3 times, and to reboot everything.
It worked.
This was a new account, with all equipment getting registered in about a 1 hour window.


----------

